
3 Ways to Make Your Programmer Resume Stand Out to Hiring Managers - happy-go-lucky
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/07/05/3-ways-make-programmer-resume-stand-hiring-managers/
======
raybb
Not to be negative but aren't these things that any decent programmer resume
would usually include? I don't feel like these really make someone stand out.

